# Type of wood?



## SubmarineWoodchucker (Sep 27, 2013)

Hey all,

New at woodworking (if you want my introduction, click on my posts) and my friend and I came across a Craig's list find of donnage. After some planing we were baffled on the type of wood. Have a couple of 8' boards of various widths of this stuff. A friend of ours says European Beech?

Any help will be great!!

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

Cottonwood :thumbdown:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Could be Poplar.


















.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Heavy or light in weight? could be beech or even maple- If it is heavy and hard.


----------



## SubmarineWoodchucker (Sep 27, 2013)

Lighter than red oak (that was what the other type of lumber was in the find).


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

SubmarineWoodchucker said:


> Lighter than red oak (that was what the other type of lumber was in the find).


Not beech or maple if it is light in weight.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

It's beech. Not necessarily European. Looks like typical American beech with mineral stain to me, pallet grade, but could just as easily be European. I understand a lot of Euro beech grows in the New England states in the way of yard trees. It would take an expert to identify it as Euro or native due to the two types being nearly identical, but regardless, what you have is beech, and it will undoubtedly make some nice woodwork.


----------

